# One Phase Out?



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Unless you want the genset to continue running, you need to call an electrician, landlord, or power company!


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

I hope she's natural gas, or you got ALOT of deisel.:whistling2:


----------



## alphafreight (Nov 11, 2010)

We have an electrician here now and hes calling another electrician out. I'll let you know what they find out.


----------



## alphafreight (Nov 11, 2010)

The electricians looked at it and determined that it was a sensing coil for utility power that needs to be replaced. The controller was unable to sense utility power so it kept the generator running.


----------

